# Problem with internet connection after installation

## DaveT

Using one NIC. During install I had my networking (DHCP from a router) up simply by following the instructions (modprobe then dhcpcd eth0 then editing resolv.conf). After the install when I boot from the hard disk the internet is no longer accessible and I can no longer modprobe since that driver is no longer in the location it was in during install (ls /lib/modules/*/kernel/drivers/net/*).

When I do an ifconfig -a I get something that says blah blah... UP BROADCAST RUNNING... blah blah, so it looks like it's up, but when I did that during install - when networking was up - I would see TWO output paragraphs that each contained the "UP BROADCAST RUNNING..." line. Unfortunately I don't remember what the differences were, but I can check if it will help.

Since I've only ever used Mandrake and Red Hat  before I have no idea where to begin tracking down this problem. Are there some config files I need to know about? Any way to confirm that the driver is loaded?

Many thanks for any suggestions.

----------

## DaveT

I just booted Gentoo and wrote down some of what I saw...

On boot I get all kinds of erros like this:

modprobe: modprobe: cannot find char-major-10-135

and

eth unknown interface

When I do an ifconfig -a and get the "UP BROADCAST RUNNING..." output the interface is "lo" rather than eth0. I have no idea what that means.

when I ls /lib/modules/*/kernel/drivers/net/* the only file is dummy.o

Thanks again for any info.

----------

## DaveT

the one line should read "eth0 unknown interface" and not "eth unknown interface"

----------

## b-llwyd

Hmm...in my /etc/modules.d/i386 file, it says

 *Quote:*   

> alias char-major-10-135 rtc

 

and I think 'rtc' is the Real Time Clock (no idea what it does, but I have it too, but not as a module)

If you check the file /etc/conf.d/net

you might want to change a few things in there, it's about your eth0 and dhcp and all that. check it out.

Another thing - check if you have the file /etc/init.d/net.eth0

I have net.eth0 and net.lo in there, you should have them too.

I remember typing this when I installed gentoo

```
rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

..you did that too, right? because that's what makes your NIC start up at boot time.

----------

## Naan Yaar

Also, remember to enable support for your NIC in your kernel.  If you build it into your kernel, you would not have to load it up as a module.

BTW, 'lo' stands for the loopback interface.  You can read more about it and other things here:

http://www.tldp.org/LDP/nag2/x-087-2-iface.interface.html#X-087-2-IFACE.INTERFACE.LOOPBACK

----------

## DaveT

Thanks to both of you. I'll try those out and hopefully it will work. Perhaps I should have found alternate installation instructions because the official docs don't seem to be 100%  :Smile: 

----------

## Naan Yaar

It is covered in the installation guide here:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/build.html#doc_pre32

but it is quite a lot to read and easy enough to miss a step or two  :Smile: .

 *DaveT wrote:*   

> Thanks to both of you. I'll try those out and hopefully it will work. Perhaps I should have found alternate installation instructions because the official docs don't seem to be 100% 

 

----------

## Guest

Also....

In your /etc/conf.d/net there is a line that you may need to comment out...something like:

#iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

It was uncommented in mine by default, and caused all kinds of grief when I enabled my eth0 for DHCP:

iface_eth0="dhcp"

Until I commented out that first line, "lo" was the only one that would come up.....afterward....happiness and glee.

----------

## BWW

OOPS!  That last post is mine.....forgot to login.

----------

